# My hedgies face has fallen off.



## laneybug1015 (Dec 26, 2016)

So I am a first time hedgehog owner and I've learned that worrying is my specialty. I got my baby Cactus on Christmas Eve 2016, he's about 5-7 weeks old and is the sweetest thing ever. When we got him the breeder told us that she ran a mite treatment on him to just be sure he didn't have anything and reassured us that he didn't. She pointed out to us a bump on his face and said that it was something in his eye like a little booger. As Cactus started showing his face more I realized that it was more a bump above his eye and I got worried. It resembled like a mole or wart on his face, it wasn't irritated or red or anything. Me and my mom concluded that he probably did have mites but the breeder just was trying to cover her tracks and so forth so we thought it was just a scab or something from the treatment. In the last few days it has started to fall off and finally today it did. Now looking at his face he has completely lost all hair in that place and you can see his pink skin. I don't know if this is a good or bad thing truly but I have no idea what it is. Besides this, I think he's perfectly normal. He eats and drinks, poops a lot, runs his wheel, everything little hedgehogs do. Everytime I pick him up I look for mites or anything of that nature but it's just dry skin. I do not know what really the average amount of quill loss is but I don't think he's loosing too many, he's losing some but he doesn't have lots of bald spots and he seems to be doing okay. I'll attach some pictures of what came off his face and his face after it fell off.






























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Oh my goodness! That is horrible! Please take him to a vet! He may be acting fine now but whatever is happening will probably only get worse. Do you know what was used to "treat" his mites?


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

i would take him to the vet asap and bring the piece that fell off if you still have it!! he may need something to protect that open skin like an ointment, ask your vet! id show the breeder as well because thats pretty gnarly and if you just got him the breeder might have some explaining to do. good luck im so sorry for your trouble!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Actually it looks like scanned area that has fallen off and there is new heathy skin under it. I would just keep an eye on it and keep it clean and dry.


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

nikki definitly knows more than myself, id take her advice!


----------



## milothebean (Aug 11, 2021)

laneybug1015 said:


> So I am a first time hedgehog owner and I've learned that worrying is my specialty. I got my baby Cactus on Christmas Eve 2016, he's about 5-7 weeks old and is the sweetest thing ever. When we got him the breeder told us that she ran a mite treatment on him to just be sure he didn't have anything and reassured us that he didn't. She pointed out to us a bump on his face and said that it was something in his eye like a little booger. As Cactus started showing his face more I realized that it was more a bump above his eye and I got worried. It resembled like a mole or wart on his face, it wasn't irritated or red or anything. Me and my mom concluded that he probably did have mites but the breeder just was trying to cover her tracks and so forth so we thought it was just a scab or something from the treatment. In the last few days it has started to fall off and finally today it did. Now looking at his face he has completely lost all hair in that place and you can see his pink skin. I don't know if this is a good or bad thing truly but I have no idea what it is. Besides this, I think he's perfectly normal. He eats and drinks, poops a lot, runs his wheel, everything little hedgehogs do. Everytime I pick him up I look for mites or anything of that nature but it's just dry skin. I do not know what really the average amount of quill loss is but I don't think he's loosing too many, he's losing some but he doesn't have lots of bald spots and he seems to be doing okay. I'll attach some pictures of what came off his face and his face after it fell off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My hedgehog is experiencing the same skin contrition and some of the skin and quills on his head scabbed up and fell off. Did you ever find out what condition this is and if there is a treatment? I am taking my hedgehog to the vet in two days but I was wondering if there was anything I could do in the meantime.


----------

